# Hunting club within 1 hr of gainesville,Ga



## rchambers9839559 (Mar 6, 2008)

I am looking for a club within one hour of gainesville, GA.   I can only afford about $500.  Please let me know about any clubs.


----------



## BPR (Mar 6, 2008)

Try the leases forum on here.


----------



## Dead Eye Eddy (Mar 6, 2008)

Good luck.  I'd just like to find a small piece of property to bowhunt close by the house.  I'm getting tired of driving to Clarke and Greene Counties.  I can "not see" deer in my back yard and it don't cost me $60 a trip in gas.


----------



## cski5445 (Mar 9, 2008)

*Hunting Club*

I am too from Gainesville and I am part of Douglas County Hunting Association.  We have over 7,000 acres on 8+ properties in Georgia.  The two larger tracts are located in Taliferro County and the Other in Waco, GA. Taliferro is beside Greene County off I-20 (93 miles from Gainesville)  Waco is about 20 miles from Alabama line on I-20 ( about 97 miles from Gainesville)  Dues are 550.00/ year and includes your family (children, wife and husband) They have properties in Douglas, Carroll, Cowetta, Paulding and Taliferro Counties.  There are 2 QDM properties and very family oriented.  You can view the club on www.douglascountyhunting.com

If you would like to join please email me or call me at 678-617-9342. 

I have been working on some aerial shots and have some I can email you if you would like.

Thank you,
Chad Skinner


----------

